# audio arguement



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

hey i have a nissan frontier 4cyl

ok the problem is i bought a cheaper rca cable then my brother did mine was like $10(at walmart) and his was $30(at circuitcity).He swears his rca cable makes his system hit harder then mine. i dont think so because our cd player and amp and subs are the same. so my question is can rca cables make your system hit harder, and i dont mean sound better.

also my truck came with a 490 cranking amp battery that is already 6 years old would that effect my performace cause it makes my lights dim in my truck and the alternator runs all the time will i bumping along. 

o and my brother drives a mazda truck b3000 2001(sham on him) :balls:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

better equipment preforms better. Equipment doesn't get any better with age either. An old battery will hurt your performance.

Low quailty RCAs are more prone to altonator whine then a nice high quality set as well.

I'm not sure about SPL though.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

so if my battery dims when i hits then i need a new battery

my bro's truck doesnt dim when his hit


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

dflw_99 said:


> so if my battery dims when i hits then i need a new battery
> 
> my bro's truck doesnt dim when his hit


no, how old is your car? The first thing to do is to upgrade the big 3. Do a serach on it. That takes care of the problem alot of the times.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

yea i read about but dont really want to but that much money in it, 

i really only got a starter system which
is:
2 12's audiobahn 400rms in a bandpass box
power-acousik amp 360rms bridged
pioneer 6700 headunited

o my truck is a 2000 4cyl frontier


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the big 3 upgrade will cost you less then $10.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

RCA cables won't make any difference in bass 'hitting'. xBrandonx is right about lower noise, to an extent. People actually spend $100/foot on mercury filled interconnect cables in pursuit of better sq. I have parts express, bottom of the barrel rcas and I don't have any problems with noise. 

The big three makes a huge difference. Look into it. Also, an Optima yellow top has a much lower internal resistance than a typical lead acid battery, therefore it can supply more current without the voltage drop you get from a typical car battery. A little expensive, but it pays for itself in longevity imho.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> RCA cables won't make any difference in bass 'hitting'. xBrandonx is right about lower noise, to an extent. People actually spend $100/foot on mercury filled interconnect cables in pursuit of better sq. I have parts express, bottom of the barrel rcas and I don't have any problems with noise.
> 
> The big three makes a huge difference. Look into it. Also, an Optima yellow top has a much lower internal resistance than a typical lead acid battery, therefore it can supply more current without the voltage drop you get from a typical car battery. A little expensive, but it pays for itself in longevity imho.


Yeah but yellow tops are deep cycle, they arenet really made to be used as a primary starting battery. Red top on the other hand has plenty of reserve time and is a starting battery, its not a deep cycle but he doesnt need one since the system he has isnt big enough to drain his battery.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The red top also has a higher capacity, lower output resistance, and higher CCA than the yellow top (and it's cheaper). The only area in which the red top loses to the yellow top is in deep cyclability (is that a word?).


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> cyclability (is that a word?).


Now it is!


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i was talking to a guy and he said a weak battery could make your system distort easier

is that true?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes. Absolutely


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> The red top also has a higher capacity, lower output resistance, and higher CCA than the yellow top (and it's cheaper). The only area in which the red top loses to the yellow top is in deep cyclability (is that a word?).


Yeah I know, but the cycleability is what I wanted. The battery can be abused more and last longer. The last one I had lived for years.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

i know this is kinda off topic but i dont know why somepeople audiobahn's are junk, I like them alot. the only reason somepeople might say they are junk is because they are harder then to hook up right. i also think they are more sensive to ohms them most are.

o and i did a search on the big 3 and could not find anything someone got a link are tell me how to do it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Then search again because it is all over the forums...


Audiobahn is no harder to hook up than any other sub and amp setup. It's all the same stuff when it comes down to it.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

dflw_99 said:


> i know this is kinda off topic but i dont know why somepeople audiobahn's are junk, I like them alot. the only reason somepeople might say they are junk is because they are harder then to hook up right. i also think they are more sensive to ohms them most are.
> 
> o and i did a search on the big 3 and could not find anything someone got a link are tell me how to do it


They aren't "sensative ohms". Ohms is just how much resistance there is on the energy as it travels from the amp to the sub. Less ohms (or resistance) means more power as long as the amp can handle it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

dflw_99 said:


> i know this is kinda off topic but i dont know why somepeople audiobahn's are junk, I like them alot. the only reason somepeople might say they are junk is because they are harder then to hook up right. i also think they are more sensive to ohms them most are.
> 
> o and i did a search on the big 3 and could not find anything someone got a link are tell me how to do it


Audiobahns good? Compared to what, the selction at Circuit City?

Googled Big 3 car audio, on the first page was this: http://forum.sounddomain.com/forum/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=007801;p=


----------



## nissan_froniter2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

no i just here alot about audiobahn's subs like bad voice coils and cones


----------



## nissan_froniter2000 (Nov 16, 2005)

i noticed that u have a poweracoustik amp 360 rms

i was looking at one what do u think about it 

has anyone else got one as well 

i was looking to buy one and i wanted to know how good it is r isnt


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

i had two 6 1/2's audiobahns in my doors of my chevy s10, and they sucked, i had them wired correctly and the sound quality sucked major raw ass. i will never buy audiobahn again....


----------

